# Charles Mill / Mifflin saugeye fishing in the lake



## Whodaman2017 (Feb 25, 2017)

I have caught some pretty nice saugeye in the spillway, but I never see posts about guys fishing out on the lake on a boat. Went up there for awhile this past week and struggled to find the saugeye. Anyone have any good areas to target? Not asking for that special spot, just a general area to target. I hit the beach up and down by the dam. Was looking for some bottom structure or humps. Lake seemed to be relatively flat in the areas I fished. I drift fished for about 3 hours with a twister tail and nightcrawler bouncing off the bottom. I used to fish Atwood lake and catch saugeye on a regular basis. Anh help would be appreciated.


----------



## MadDad (Jun 9, 2005)

I've been catching them (well, small ones, but there has to be a few lunkers around, right?) in the area directly east of the marina, a couple of small islands out there, try the area to the south of them. Let me know how you do.


----------



## axergman (Dec 9, 2012)

just pretend your bass fishing and you will catch them !


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

Try east of the cut thru, the cut thru is south of the marina where the big bay connects to the main lake There are deep holes thru that area. Have caught some throwing cranks for bass in that area. Also know a buddy who used to catch some trolling that area.


----------



## Whodaman2017 (Feb 25, 2017)

Next time I head up will try for sure, everyone up there fishing for wipers when I went up! Good luck and I will report back


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

There is a deep holes just south of the pontoon boats people definitely catch a good number of wipers. Good luck.


----------



## MadDad (Jun 9, 2005)

-


----------



## MadDad (Jun 9, 2005)

Caught a 21-1/4" saugeye Sunday morning in that area I mentioned above.


----------

